# CADILLAC FEST 5 SATURDAY MAY 23 2015 ANAHEIM CA



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC CONNECT PRESENTS CADILLAC FEST 5 SATURDAY MAY 23RD 2015 IN ANAHEIM CA FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL 714-371-5654 MIKE PRE REGISTRATION AVALIBLE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

New location ! 
Will try to make it


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT CADILLAC THAT'S LUXURY !!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

right on, will be there !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC CONNECT PRESENTS CADILLAC FEST 5 SATURDAY MAY 23RD 2015 IN ANAHEIM CA FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL 714-371-5654 MIKE PRE REGISTRATION AVALIBLE


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

​


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC CONNECT PRESENTS CADILLAC FEST 5 SATURDAY MAY 23RD 2015 IN ANAHEIM CA FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL 714-371-5654 MIKE PRE REGISTRATION AVALIBLE


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC CONNECT PRESENTS CADILLAC FEST 5 SATURDAY MAY 23RD 2015 IN ANAHEIM CA FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL 714-371-5654 MIKE PRE REGISTRATION AVALIBLE


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THIS EVENT QVO MIKE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC CONNECT PRESENTS CADILLAC FEST 5 SATURDAY MAY 23RD 2015 IN ANAHEIM CA FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL 714-371-5654 MIKE PRE REGISTRATION AVALIBLE


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

Dont know if yall heard but im raggin a 90d out 2 dr brougham during the show come check it out might be 4 sale when im finshed! !!!!!!!! At the end of show!!!! Its gonna be BIG!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

ROYALTYRAG said:


> Dont know if yall heard but im raggin a 90d out 2 dr brougham during the show come check it out might be 4 sale when im finshed! !!!!!!!! At the end of show!!!! Its gonna be BIG!!


You're doing the actual ragtop conversion at the show ? 
I'd have to come out and see that


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

time to put it down for the caddys dragging ass with class.....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, TJ will be there doing the conversion on site and the car will be for sale for the right price. Car is already in his hands and waiting for the event! Lets see any other "Rag Conversionist" do this??? It doesn't just stop w/ Lacs w/ him either,get at me if you have any questions about other conversions in pm,lets stay on topic. So yeah come get your tickets to the the Cadillac Fest and come check it out LIVE.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

Yessss sir come check it out time to get focus and give my ppl this ish LIVE!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

Tj can you pm me your contact info I have some questions 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 24 Karat Cadillac (Sep 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Somebody post pics please, for those of us not on Facebook and Instagram


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

gmo442 said:


> Somebody post pics please, for those of us not on Facebook and Instagram


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cool!! Got any pics or videos of tj making a hardtop into a convertible


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT :drama:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sloNez said:


>


Damn they actually did make these :wow:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> Damn they actually did make these :wow:


Yeah American custom coach made the 4 door rag 
http://www.kingofcoachcars.net/79sevillesedan.html


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


This vert makes me wish I didn't get rid of mine


----------



## PE_AB (Sep 6, 2011)

When's the next fest Mike?


----------



## 24 Karat Cadillac (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey brotha, I was wondering the samething. I found this on instagram and it looks like its gonna be in August sometime at a new location that is to be announced...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

